# Ella



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, Here's the deal, I'm no camera buff or I have a cheap camera. I don't know which. LOL Anyway, you can see that Ella looks as though she took out her lower denture. I know there was some worry about her tongue drying out but now that this has drawn up that will not happen. Will this cause any problems that you're aware of? She has been drinking water but she is not eating seed on her own yet. She is pecking at them. I have been hand feeding her seeds and I'm still tube feeding her. I don't know what she weighs, but she has gained weight. She quit biting and slapping at me a while ago. She loves being out of her cage and I love having her out. She is so much fun. Marie


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Yup, in those pictures, she looks like my great grandma when she was feeling ornery and didn't want to put in her teeth  

Ella looks like a sweetie and she is so lucky to have found you. You've done a great job with her. She'll have you trained in no time to help with those pesky feather sheaths, too.


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I'll tell you I'm not very good at that either. She stands still for nothing. I've tried scrapeing with my finger nail but she's just dancing around fussing. Hope she doesn't give up on me, I'm slow but trainable. LOL Marie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Marie, she's so funny looking. Alive though, thanks to you and I think her life must have some great purpose. She must feel so much better than she did.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, she's got to learn NOT to peck. She needs to learn to put her mouth down onto the surface of a deep pile of seeds and either try to scoop them in or push her beak down in and do it that way. Pecking isn't an option. You might try holding her head down onto the seed pile so that she can learn to scoop. It's going to take a lot of work.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rocky,


Yes...a 'deep' yet somewhat narrow diameter Seed 'glass' would be good for her to learn doing this.


My Beak-less one years ago learned to gently 'gobble' instead of pecking, or to sort of 'peck' but more a picking up with her mouth...and for her a fairly deep Seed thing sitting higher, was helpful for her to get her mouth around them...

The Seed Bowl should be higher than usual to help make up for the difference.

You could try guiding her Beak-mouth deeply into small Glass filled full with Seeds, and seeing if she will open and close her mouth to get them...this would be a good intermediary phase for her learning to do so on her own.


Good luck..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ella looks great, Marie, and you've done a great job with her. The yeast infection is all resolved I take it? In terms of other things to watch for, if
she's still on formula and getting her fluids that way, when being weaned
from the formula it would be important to know that she is drinking/taking
in enough fluids w/out problems.

It's just gonna take some time and patience and Ella will get it sooner
or later. She seems pretty motivated and also enjoys her time w/you,
so I imagine she will respond well to your coaxing.

Thanks for all of the time and caring that you have devoted to Ella.

fp


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good Evening Its Good That Pig Fould A Good Home I Not Sure That It Will Be Able To Scoop Up Feed ,i Know Whem My Homing Pigeons Beak Get Two Long If You Are Care Fiul You Might Be Able To Trim It A Little At A Time ,i Have A Old Bird And I Haft To Trim His Beak About Every Month So He Can Eat The Person Who Said To Put A Lot Of Seed In A Bowl Might Have The Right Idea Small Food Like Salfflower Wheat Oats Some Smaller Seeds I Wish You Luck On Your New Friend But I Think You Are Going To Haft To Hand Feed Him The Rest Of His Life,but He Will Really Be A Friendly Pet Good Luck Ps I Did Not See What Happen To His Lower Part Of His Beak Was He Born That Way Or Have A Bad Enconter


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ella lost her lower beak to a bad infection. She's pretty darn cute.


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I Am Sorry To Here That ,but Like I Said Before She Looks To Be In The Hands Of Some One That Cares ,i Have Around 75 Birds Right Know And I Havent Had That Happen Yet ,not Sure What Would Happen To That Little Gal, But Thay Are Special Critters,


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Rocky sure has taken great care of Ella with a lot of support from some of the experts here. It was really touch and go for awhile. You can search on Rocky17 or canker baby (LA for louisiana) if you want to read more but oh, my, that little one was in really tough shape.


----------

